# My little chubby Monkey Man is officially on a diet!



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, as I suspected, my little Chancey is now a chubby 5 lbs. He was so scrawny up until he was 19 months old, so him gaining some weight was a plus after his neuter. But 5 lbs. is clearly too much for his frame. So looks like Mama has to get on the ball with this. Since this isn’t an overeating issue for him, looks like it’s going to have to be more exercise. Which means I’m going to have to exercise. :lol: He eats less now than before he was neutered, they aren’t free fed, no treats, no table food. He is eating 3 oz. of canned food daily, which is what my Vet prescribed. I’m going to go read more on the threads about the “green bean diet.” Hopefully after I get him down to 4.5 lbs. (his goal weight) he can go back to eating normally. I don’t suspect that eating green beans as a meal would be very healthy long term. 

Anyway, this is him at 19 months old. Right before his neuter. Somewhere between 3.5 to 4 lbs. As you can see that is clearly too thin for him.










This is him last night on the scale. 4 lbs. 15 oz.! He doesn't have a crooked nose, or a bummed eye. I guess it's just the camera angle. :lol:










You can see that his mid-section is quite round now. :lol:










My Mom holding him this morning. He is starting to get a fat neck! The extra fluff looks like it's all in is neck and chest. He still has a small indention at the waste, but I just think he's too chubby for his frame. 










So wish us luck guys!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

come join Chico on the green bean diet.... I am blogging his diet on the Chi diary.... My vet told be after Chico got neutered he would need 25% LESS food than before because weight can be gained easlily.... I believe her now although it wasn't entirely Chico's fault.... he never gets table foods but the treats and bully stick were given alittle TOO much.... I hope Chance likes the Green beans as much as chico does....I am like you on not wanting this green bean thing long term but I gotta get him down some before crossing that bridge...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jan896 said:


> come join Chico on the green bean diet.... I am blogging his diet on the Chi diary.... My vet told be after Chico got neutered he would need 25% LESS food than before because weight can be gained easlily.... I believe her now although it wasn't entirely Chico's fault.... he never gets table foods but the treats and bully stick were given alittle TOO much.... I hope Chance likes the Green beans as much as chico does....I am like you on not wanting this green bean thing long term but I gotta get him down some before crossing that bridge...


Yeah, my Vet didn't seem too over concerned about changing Chance's food quantity right after his neuter because he was underweight. We thought it would just put him right where he needed to be. But unfortunately it really slowed his metabolism. I think it was partially due to him being full grown when I had it done. It's been over a year now since Chance had his neuter, and while his weight is stable, it's just a tad too much for his tiny frame. So hopefully these beans do the trick. :lol: We are still rooting for Chico too!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Actually it' been a year and a half since his neuter. Time flies!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Poor little guys. Quigley loves green beans so hopefully little man Chance will too. He is darling any way he is. I know you want him healthy as well. Good luck Chance and good for you Chico for liking the beans. They can join me as well. I eat a lot of green beans. LOL.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think he finished breaking the scale. :lol: I knocked it off of my dresser a long time ago, and since then it doesn't wanna come on sometime. It has a 9 volt battery, and when I knocked it off the battery thing broke, and did something to those cords that the battery connects to. I had been having to tape the battery tight, and it would be okay. But lately the display won't come on. So last night I had to beat on the thing to get it to work. Needless to say it scared the crap out of Chance. So in the garbage it goes. Time for a new one. I guess I'll just have to eye his weight until I can get another one.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

T - good for you!! Trimming down Chance is the healthiest thing for him, as you know. Oh gosh though - that pic of him on his back is just THE CUTEST and I LOVE his little neck rolls!!!! 

The green bean diet just adds bulk and fiber to the diet. It doesn't actually replace a meal. You feed it WITH their food, just feed less of their regular food and add in the green beans so they have something to chew on and feel satisfied with. The beans make them feel full like they aren't being deprived. 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

QUIGLEY'S MOM said:


> Poor little guys. Quigley loves green beans so hopefully little man Chance will too. He is darling any way he is. I know you want him healthy as well. Good luck Chance and good for you Chico for liking the beans. They can join me as well. I eat a lot of green beans. LOL.


I think Chance will like the beans, I'll just have to introduce them very slowly. He has IBS, so most things other than his food tear his tummy up. I can just tell lately that his running has slowed too. I think it's because of the extra weight. The little booger is so compact, so it's like a short person being overweight. The Oompa Loompa effect. :lol: He is starting to waddle. My next door neighbor daughter came to visit the other day, and the first thing she said was, "Chance sure has gotten fat!" :lol: I said, hey, say that quietly, he might hear you. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> T - good for you!! Trimming down Chance is the healthiest thing for him, as you know. Oh gosh though - that pic of him on his back is just THE CUTEST and I LOVE his little neck rolls!!!!
> 
> The green bean diet just adds bulk and fiber to the diet. It doesn't actually replace a meal. You feed it WITH their food, just feed less of their regular food and add in the green beans so they have something to chew on and feel satisfied with. The beans make them feel full like they aren't being deprived.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted!


Those little neck rolls are cute, but that's where he is storing that extra fat! :lol: I'm hoping the GB diet works for him. I am def. going to give it a go. Poor little guy doesn't need this extra weight on him. I'm just thankful he doesn't need to lose too much. If I get to it before it becomes a huge problem, it should be okay.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Be a little careful w/ the beans, T. No salt, just get the frozen kind that the ONLY ingredient is green beans. They would always make Oakley throw up when she'd steal them from Laurel. I would almost recommend pureeing them for him, if you think that's something you can do. The reason I recommend that is you can easily puree them with some water, stir in his canned food, and he probably won't even know the beans are there  He doesn't look super chunky but maybe a tish! Its soooo cute though, but bad for their joints, definitely.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Also, I know you are happy w/ their diet now, but I will say -- since switching our guys to THK, our sensitive tummy boy has been an absolute star with not a single bout of IBS or colitis...if what you have ever stops working, I vote give THK a try!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> Be a little careful w/ the beans, T. No salt, just get the frozen kind that the ONLY ingredient is green beans. They would always make Oakley throw up when she'd steal them from Laurel. I would almost recommend pureeing them for him, if you think that's something you can do. The reason I recommend that is you can easily puree them with some water, stir in his canned food, and he probably won't even know the beans are there  He doesn't look super chunky but maybe a tish! Its soooo cute though, but bad for their joints, definitely.





flippedstars said:


> Also, I know you are happy w/ their diet now, but I will say -- since switching our guys to THK, our sensitive tummy boy has been an absolute star with not a single bout of IBS or colitis...if what you have ever stops working, I vote give THK a try!


That sounds like a good idea! I will do that, thanks for the recommendation!  I'm up for any pointers, cause I have never done a doggie diet. :lol: My guys have always been so teeny that this is all new to me. Chance just blew up within a month after his neuter. He gained 1 whole lb. in 2 months time, with less food! It was crazy!! He looked pretty good, but now he has put on even another 1/2 lb. I was scared to weigh him! It has all settled right in his chest and neck. I think some pics make him look fatter than he is, so I don't want to make it sound like he is obese, cause he isn't. But I just notice the little "extra fluff." Does that make sense? I know that I was used to seeing him so, so skinny, and partly that could be it. But I'm going to try to take off 1/2 lb. and see how he looks. I think in between what he looked like at 19 months, and now (at 3 years old) would be good? At 4.5 lbs. my Vet said he was perfect. So that's what I'm aiming for. 

I wouldn't say that I'm "happy" with their diet. It's just what works. Certainly not what I'd choose if we didn't have all that tummy stuff. They wanted them all on a novel protein, and very limited ingredients. That's how we ended up on Wellness Simple. I wanted to do the RAW diet, and don't want to stir up controversy, but my guys did not do well with bones. It scared the heck out of me, so I quit basically before I got started good. Anyway, THK sounds excellent, I have even checked it out. Only problem is I'd have to use the one that I have to add my own meat too, and it looks like it has lots of veggies and stuff. I'm not too sure how well mine would do on that. Last year they all had some terrible tummy bug that almost killed all 4 of them. So I'm super extra cautious about food now. But I would love to switch! Lexie also has allergies. It’s been quite bad lately, so I think I’m going to do the testing to see for sure what it is. Although I did read that the tests aren’t really always super accurate. There is one that is, but the sedate them which I’m not keen on.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww sweet little Chance! I don't think he looks all that chubby really, maybe only a wee bit. Good luck with it, T!  I think my Pip is getting a wee bit chubby too, I'm trying to nip it in the bud as well.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

We have to watch Zoey's weight too. She gains so easily, she was up to 5.5# one time! EEEK!!!! She looks good at about 4.0-4.5# and so that's where I try to keep her. I have to adjust her food often sometimes depending on how active she is. Good luck getting some weight off of Chancey.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> Aww sweet little Chance! I don't think he looks all that chubby really, maybe only a wee bit. Good luck with it, T!  I think my Pip is getting a wee bit chubby too, I'm trying to nip it in the bud as well.


I don't know. I hope I'm not being stupid trying to diet him. You guys feel free to tell me the truth. I don't get offended easily. And I don't want to diet him if it isn't needed. Pip doesn't look chubby to me either, at all. Maybe it's because we are used to these skinny girls. :lol:


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> I don't know. I hope I'm not being stupid trying to diet him. You guys feel free to tell me the truth. I don't get offended easily. And I don't want to diet him if it isn't needed. Pip doesn't look chubby to me either, at all. Maybe it's because we are used to these skinny girls. :lol:


T, he does look a wee bit round, but for these littles a wee bit can be a lot. I know when Zoey gains a few oz she starts having a harder time breathing & getting around more. So I try to keep her at a good weight.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I've thought about that test for Bryco too but I heard the same thing -- "it is what it is". So what on earth does THAT mean? LOL. If you're gonna take $160 of my dough, and 3 cc's of my 3.5 lb dog's blood, you better tell me what my doggie's allergic to!

I thought that THK wasn't gonna work for my guys for all the reasons you listed, but I was amazed that not only does Bryco do well on the turkey one he does great on the chicken one too. I know any new thing is scary though when you've had guys w/ any kind of tummy bug...and I totally hear you on the bones thing, my smaller guys need a lot of help w/ the bones, and even then its a lot of supervision so thats why we don't do full on raw. I feel comfortable w/ THK because they kill off any pathogens but don't overprocess it...still, like I said, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. I'm not trying to sell ya on it but if you ever have any questions, let me know  They have turkey, chicken and beef and in a month or two are coming out with a haddock based one. Either way if they are all doing OK, I say leave it be


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> We have to watch Zoey's weight too. She gains so easily, she was up to 5.5# one time! EEEK!!!! She looks good at about 4.0-4.5# and so that's where I try to keep her. I have to adjust her food often sometimes depending on how active she is. Good luck getting some weight off of Chancey.


Yeah, Chance is my only one that I have to watch. The girls could eat all day long. It's funny because 5 lbs. and even 5.5 lbs. sounds like so little, but some of these guys have such tiny frames. When you put that much weight on them, it just makes them look frumpy. Chance isn't very active at all now that he is neutered. His activity level changed a lot after his surgery. He's happy to sleep all day long now. :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

(and ps, if mine had all almost died from a tummy bug, trust me I would be terrified of ... everything, LOL. I am so glad yours were all ok!).


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> T, he does look a wee bit round, but for these littles a wee bit can be a lot. I know when Zoey gains a few oz she starts having a harder time breathing & getting around more. So I try to keep her at a good weight.


That's what I was thinking.  Thanks for being honest. I certainly don't want to starve the little guy, but I don't want to put unnecessary weight on such tiny joints either. Not to mention his little heart having to work over time. Like you said, the wee ones can gain a few ounces, and it really shows.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> I don't know. I hope I'm not being stupid trying to diet him. You guys feel free to tell me the truth. I don't get offended easily. And I don't want to diet him if it isn't needed. Pip doesn't look chubby to me either, at all. Maybe it's because we are used to these skinny girls. :lol:


Maybe!  Roo is so skinny she never gains at all it seems. Can you feel his ribs? I don't think you're being extreme or anything, don't get me wrong. If you see a little chub, best to get it off, they are healthier when they're thin, but I don't think he has much at all.  I asked my vet about Pip and he said his weight is fine, but I see a wee bit of chub. I'm always worried about him gaining weight, he loves to eat, and he's gained weight since I got him. (He was very skinny when I got him though) He tries to be sneaky and steal Roo's food sometime, which doesn't help. :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think our vets are so used to seeing huber chunkies that they don't think a little extra weight on a tiny guy is a big deal...til they come in w/ joint trouble


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

T I gotta laugh most people would of thought you were off your head to diet a 5lb dog if you hadn't posted pictures lol

I love chance so much but he does look a little chubby and omg he was sooo skinny before he looks like a sausage dog he looks long and thin haha oh I love him!!!

I wish him lots of low fat love on his diet

And p.s hey it's not so bad you have to exercise


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I've thought about that test for Bryco too but I heard the same thing -- "it is what it is". So what on earth does THAT mean? LOL. If you're gonna take $160 of my dough, and 3 cc's of my 3.5 lb dog's blood, you better tell me what my doggie's allergic to!
> 
> I thought that THK wasn't gonna work for my guys for all the reasons you listed, but I was amazed that not only does Bryco do well on the turkey one he does great on the chicken one too. I know any new thing is scary though when you've had guys w/ any kind of tummy bug...and I totally hear you on the bones thing, my smaller guys need a lot of help w/ the bones, and even then its a lot of supervision so thats why we don't do full on raw. I feel comfortable w/ THK because they kill off any pathogens but don't overprocess it...still, like I said, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. I'm not trying to sell ya on it but if you ever have any questions, let me know  They have turkey, chicken and beef and in a month or two are coming out with a haddock based one. Either way if they are all doing OK, I say leave it be


Yep, I agree! If I'm going to pay for the testing, and my pup has to go through that, I better know what's going on when it's done!

Maybe I should just bite the bullet and try the Beef one. I tried Beef in EVO, but it was too rich for them. But it could be diff. in THK. Worth a try, right? Lexie is allergic to poultry, so I can't go Turkey or Chicken. I just hate starting a whole new food and then it not work out for some reason. That's always such a pain!

Yeah, the “littles” have trouble with those bones! Even the smaller bones are as big as their whole head. :lol:



flippedstars said:


> (and ps, if mine had all almost died from a tummy bug, trust me I would be terrified of ... everything, LOL. I am so glad yours were all ok!).


It was the most horrible thing ever! I thought I was dying inside! To see them that way was indescribable for me. Heart wrenching!



foggy said:


> Maybe!  Roo is so skinny she never gains at all it seems. Can you feel his ribs? I don't think you're being extreme or anything, don't get me wrong. If you see a little chub, best to get it off, they are healthier when they're thin, but I don't think he has much at all.  I asked my vet about Pip and he said his weight is fine, but I see a wee bit of chub. I'm always worried about him gaining weight, he loves to eat, and he's gained weight since I got him. (He was very skinny when I got him though) He tries to be sneaky and steal Roo's food sometime, which doesn't help. :lol:


Yeah, that’s the way my girls are. No gain, ever! They do fluctuate a few ounces depending on the time of day they are weighed, but nothing that stands out. 

Chance isn't really built to be thin like the girls, but it's hard to explain. He's so tiny, but thicker build. The girls are tiny, but thin. Does that make sense? His weight will always be heavier than his Sister's because even his legs are stouter.

Pip can join us in our GB diet adventure. :lol: 



flippedstars said:


> I think our vets are so used to seeing huber chunkies that they don't think a little extra weight on a tiny guy is a big deal...til they come in w/ joint trouble


True!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> T I gotta laugh most people would of thought you were off your head to diet a 5lb dog if you hadn't posted pictures lol
> 
> I love chance so much but he does look a little chubby and omg he was sooo skinny before he looks like a sausage dog he looks long and thin haha oh I love him!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah, it sounds crazy to diet a 5 lb. dog. :lol: But he is so tiny, that 5 lbs. is too chubby for him! He looks like a rolly polly!

Yes, he looked really bad when he was that thin. Ick! And being so thin did make him look very out of proportion! It was an icky sight! :lol: But that is the way he stayed for the longest time. 

Lol @ lots of low fat love! :lol:

PS~ Yes it is, I don't wanna exercise! :wink:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> I can just tell lately that his running has slowed too. I think it's because of the extra weight. The little booger is so compact, so it's like a short person being overweight. The Oompa Loompa effect. :lol: He is starting to waddle.


I know exactly what you mean with the waddle, my new guy is doing it.



TLI said:


> I don't know. I hope I'm not being stupid trying to diet him. You guys feel free to tell me the truth. I don't get offended easily. And I don't want to diet him if it isn't needed. Pip doesn't look chubby to me either, at all. Maybe it's because we are used to these skinny girls. :lol:


Chance has a small frame, and to me he looks chub in the pics, I had a long chat last night with my breeder and we agreed that any extra weight is extremely bad for the joints in these small ones. The frame cannot handle it or carry it. My breeder warned me that the little guy was overweight and she told me to cut back his food a bit, but like you I'm not sure how to go about it really. Chance is full grown, and yet my little guy is almost done, but still being a pup I want to make sure he's getting the nutrition he needs.

It's hard to imagine but AJ is only 5 weeks older than him. AJ is lean always has been, he prances and trots around, the new guy waddles...lol, when I stand above him and look down his mid section puffs way out, and it's not the fur. 



cprcheetah said:


> T, he does look a wee bit round, but for these littles a wee bit can be a lot. I know when Zoey gains a few oz she starts having a harder time breathing & getting around more. So I try to keep her at a good weight.


Do you have any tips and tricks? also is it better to feed these wee ones a few times a day vs one time? due to sugars etc, as in breaking up the total amount and offering it at scattered intervals vs one lump amount at a time.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, he is quite the furry one, so here he is wet. You can see that even wet he's kinda "full/chunky." :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I know exactly what you mean with the waddle, my new guy is doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Girl, I hear ya! I saw that pic of you holding Link, and I was like, oh now I see what she means about him being chunky. That little hoodie hid a lot. :lol: He's as big as Chance!!! :lol: Green Beans for little Link too! 

I'm not sure what advice to give with Link still being a puppy on dieting him. You certainly don't want to feed him more beans than food at his age. Chance is 3 years old, so it will be diff. for him. But we send our best wishes to you guys. :daisy:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Right, his breeder told me he was the piglet out of his group, she warned me in advance no treats, and stick to a set amount of food once a day.
I cannot even remotely feel his ribs.
I wonder if it's his food, but I was not going to change him off it because the pieces are micro tiny and the kibble AJ eats is too big for him.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

T I like him to look at the camera

Kitty at 7 months exercise should burn off any excess fat feed him the amount for his size.. He'll burn off a lot chasing aj around and a daily walk for 30 mins should shift the excess

T exercise is good for u he'll enjoy his walk


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm questioning the amount of food, I was surprised to see he is being fed the same amount as AJ daily.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

How much is he over weight?? I've only seen clothed pictures!! How much does aj weigh??? Cut a third off and go from there if he's over weight at 3lb it's prob by what 1/2 a lb I'd slowly cut him back, exercise him and it'll come off


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Right, his breeder told me he was the piglet out of his group, she warned me in advance no treats, and stick to a set amount of food once a day.
> I cannot even remotely feel his ribs.
> I wonder if it's his food, but I was not going to change him off it because the pieces are micro tiny and the kibble AJ eats is too big for him.


Yeah, I don't really know. Some of that kibble is just too big for the smaller guys. I always tried to find the smaller kibble, but if not they just waddle it around in their mouths until it softens up and then can crunch it. I don't use kibble anymore, so I'm not sure.

He isn't going to be a "thin" guy. His build isn't made for it. He is shorter and stockier. Like Chance. But I think he does need to lose a bit. I would just cut back his food some, and walk him. 



Daisydoo said:


> T I like him to look at the camera
> 
> Kitty at 7 months exercise should burn off any excess fat feed him the amount for his size.. He'll burn off a lot chasing aj around and a daily walk for 30 mins should shift the excess
> 
> T exercise is good for u he'll enjoy his walk


He hates my camera, and hates baths. So getting him to look at the camera during that is not likely. :lol:

He loves walking, but in this heat it will kill ya! But now that it's cooling down, we are going to hit the trail! :lol: 



KittyD said:


> I'm questioning the amount of food, I was surprised to see he is being fed the same amount as AJ daily.


1/3 cup of food daily for his age doesn't sound like a lot? Mine ate 1/2 cup at that age. I guess just cut it back some? I'm not sure about the beans at his age? Maybe Kristi can answer. I personally wouldn’t diet him on beans at that age. 

Maybe start a thread about it, so others can see him, and maybe they can give some advice considering he’s still so young. The pic of you holding him really shows his “size/fullness.”


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey T, He's being fed 1/4 cup a day right now same as AJ.
Day two I see he leaves back about 1/4 his kibble at breakfast time.
I think I am going to try and cut him back on amount and see how it goes.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, the change from being free fed may make a World’s difference. Keep us posted.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yep! I shall  and I cannot wait to see how Chance does with his green beans :lol: 
Check your e-mail btw.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Yep! I shall  and I cannot wait to see how Chance does with his green beans :lol:
> Check your e-mail btw.


It will be a slow process I'm guessing. I have to introduce the beans very slowly due to his tummy. I don't need a sick puppy.  But hopefully all goes well, and by Christmas or sooner my Chubby Man will be a Slimmer Man.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

My Jake is on a diet, he is huge and the extra weight is not good for him. I was feeding the recommended allowance as on the packaging but the vet said to cut down to 60g, Jake still wasn't loosing weight so it went to 50g and now he is only on 40g a day with green beans.

I feel guitly as when I look at the amount of kibble he gets it looks meagre.

My vets runs a free weigh clinic for dogs offering advice etc so I am gonna see about going with Jake.

Oh mine also get a little sliced carrot as well


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree w/ T, beans might not be the avenue I'd go w/ a 6-7 month old pup, they need nutritional food @ that age, even if its not in huge portions...I might say switch him to straight wet food until he's lost a bit, figure out the # of calories you're giving now and what an equivalent amount of high quality wet puppy food is,...its much more "food" cuz it isn't tiny and dehydrated like kibble is. Trigger got to be a hefty 7 lbs on about 1/4 cup a day all through his puppyhood, so different dogs need different amounts, had I fed him anymore he would be way over weight now. You're on the right track realizing he's a bit pudgy now and just being aware and not free feeding will help a lot I think.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg...look at his little tummy!!!! I never would have though that he would be a little chubs. He's not fat by any means but it doesn't take long to get bigger and bigger. Glad your taking care of it before he gets too big. He's just soo stnkin' cute with your mom!!

Lori


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> I think our vets are so used to seeing huber chunkies that they don't think a little extra weight on a tiny guy is a big deal...til they come in w/ joint trouble


That's a good point. I'm pretty fanatical about keeping my dogs trim. I don't think most people would probably think Pip had weight to lose, but I think he does a tiny bit, it's probably the same for Chance, just a very small amount. Best to nip it in the bud.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> Chance isn't really built to be thin like the girls, but it's hard to explain. He's so tiny, but thicker build. The girls are tiny, but thin. Does that make sense? His weight will always be heavier than his Sister's because even his legs are stouter.
> 
> Pip can join us in our GB diet adventure. :lol:


Sounds good! I won't tell him though. He'd rather be left out of the adventure. :lol: I know what you mean about Chance's build/weight. Pip is short/cobby/thicker too so it makes him weigh a little bit more. I think Roo dropped some weight or it's fluctuating. I'm not even sure what she weighs anymore because I took her to a specialist recently for her luxating patella and she weighed 4.8 pounds, but at my vets she weighs about 5.0, I don't know whose scale is correct.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Deme said:


> My Jake is on a diet, he is huge and the extra weight is not good for him. I was feeding the recommended allowance as on the packaging but the vet said to cut down to 60g, Jake still wasn't loosing weight so it went to 50g and now he is only on 40g a day with green beans.
> 
> I feel guitly as when I look at the amount of kibble he gets it looks meagre.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think those guidelines on the food packages are way more than needed. Once they put the weight on, it isn't an easy task to get it off. I'm the same way. I won't starve my pup for him to lose weight. I would rather add in the green beans so at least he doesn't feel like he's starving. That to me wouldn't be comfy at all to have a growling tummy all the time. When I'm hungry it makes me feel nauseous. So hopefully the beans work out. 



Ivy's mom said:


> Omg...look at his little tummy!!!! I never would have though that he would be a little chubs. He's not fat by any means but it doesn't take long to get bigger and bigger. Glad your taking care of it before he gets too big. He's just soo stnkin' cute with your mom!!
> 
> Lori


Yep, that's what scares me.  Once it gets out of control, it takes forever to get it off. I don't want to get there. Were you ever able to slim Willow down?



foggy said:


> Sounds good! I won't tell him though. He'd rather be left out of the adventure. :lol: I know what you mean about Chance's build/weight. Pip is short/cobby/thicker too so it makes him weigh a little bit more. I think Roo dropped some weight or it's fluctuating. I'm not even sure what she weighs anymore because I took her to a specialist recently for her luxating patella and she weighed 4.8 pounds, but at my vets she weighs about 5.0, I don't know whose scale is correct.


Chance knows the feeling! :lol: He doesn't wanna partake in the adven. either. But his mean ole' Mama insists. 

You know, it's funny. But from what I observe the cobbies weigh less than the taller/skinny ones. I would never guess Roo at 5 lbs. But with her height and length, that's what gives her the extra weight. But she is much thinner than Chance. I always observe that in people as well. A short thin person will weigh sometime 25 lbs. less than a tall thin person. I weigh about 105 lbs., and my friend who is equally as thin, but 4" taller than me weighs 135.

So I'm going to guess that is why Roo weighs more, even though she's a little peanut. If they are weighing her on a regular scale, 4.8 lbs. is actually almost 4 lbs. 13 oz. Maybe that's the confusion? 4.5 lbs. would be 4 lbs. 8 oz.  But on a baby scale, it weighs in lbs. and ounces vs. lbs. and points of a lb.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> You know, it's funny. But from what I observe the cobbies weigh less than the taller/skinny ones. I would never guess Roo at 5 lbs. But with her height and length, that's what gives her the extra weight. But she is much thinner than Chance. I always observe that in people as well. A short thin person will weigh sometime 25 lbs. less than a tall thin person. I weigh about 105 lbs., and my friend who is equally as thin, but 4" taller than me weighs 135.
> 
> So I'm going to guess that is why Roo weighs more, even though she's a little peanut. If they are weighing her on a regular scale, 4.8 lbs. is actually almost 4 lbs. 13 oz. Maybe that's the confusion? 4.5 lbs. would be 4 lbs. 8 oz.  But on a baby scale, it weighs in lbs. and ounces vs. lbs. and points of a lb.


I totally agree! Pip actually weighs only a little bit more than Roo, but I know in pics he looks a lot bigger than her. Roo has longer legs though and like you said with comparing you and your friend, that must be where she gets her weight because in person she is very small. She has very tiny bone structure, Pip's bone structure is heavier and sturdier. He's like a little tank.  She is long too, 8 inches. People often guess Roo at 4 lbs, (I've even had people guess 3 :lol) but nope. As for the scale, I never thought of that! It was a step on scale, so I'm thinking she must have been 4 lbs, 13 oz. That makes more sense now, thank you!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> I totally agree! Pip actually weighs only a little bit more than Roo, but I know in pics he looks a lot bigger than her. Roo has longer legs though and like you said with comparing you and your friend, that must be where she gets her weight because in person she is very small. She has very tiny bone structure, Pip's bone structure is heavier and sturdier. He's like a little tank.  She is long too, 8 inches. People often guess Roo at 4 lbs, (I've even had people guess 3 :lol) but nope. As for the scale, I never thought of that! It was a step on scale, so I'm thinking she must have been 4 lbs, 13 oz. That makes more sense now, thank you!


It's so funny how they are all built so different, and how different weights look different on them. Chance is so tiny in his frame, meaning really short in height and length, that people always guess him at 3 lbs.. Even with his chub.  But I think mostly it's because so many don't really realize how tiny a 5 lb. dog is. Chance is literally like picking up a 5 lb. bag of sugar. If you tuck a 5 lb. bag of sugar under your arm, it's like nothing there. :lol: If he isn't careful, he will be as wide as the sugar bag too. :wink: 

Roo is a bitsy girl. She is like Lexie, only longer and taller. Lexie only weighs 3 lbs. 12 oz., but no one would believe she weighed over 2 1/2 lbs. by looking at her. But Jade weighs a few ounces over 2 lbs. :lol: So it all boils down to the fact that people just don't really know weights that go with sizes. I would guess Roo at 4.5/5 lbs., but that's only because I know what size of a pup that is. But she could easily pass as 3.5 lbs. to most. 

Yeah, the step on scale weighs in lbs. and points of a lb. :wink: Confusing, I know. 

My daughter’s friend has a Chi that is built like Roo. Tiny bone structure, but has the longer body and legs. She’s cute as a button too!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

TLI said:


> It's so funny how they are all built so different, and how different weights look different on them. Chance is so tiny in his frame, meaning really short in height and length, that people always guess him at 3 lbs.. Even with his chub.  But I think mostly it's because so many don't really realize how tiny a 5 lb. dog is. Chance is literally like picking up a 5 lb. bag of sugar. If you tuck a 5 lb. bag of sugar under your arm, it's like nothing there. :lol: If he isn't careful, he will be as wide as the sugar bag too. :wink:
> 
> Roo is a bitsy girl. She is like Lexie, only longer and taller. Lexie only weighs 3 lbs. 12 oz., but no one would believe she weighed over 2 1/2 lbs. by looking at her. But Jade weighs a few ounces over 2 lbs. :lol: So it all boils down to the fact that people just don't really know weights that go with sizes. I would guess Roo at 4.5/5 lbs., but that's only because I know what size of a pup that is. But she could easily pass as 3.5 lbs. to most.
> 
> ...


I'd still guess Chance at 3 lbs even though I think a 5 lb dog is tiny! :lol: Chance looks very small to me. I'm not good at guessing weight like you. On the soda can/size thread, I was trying to guess what each chi would weigh before looking and got it wrong most times. I think they generally look bigger in pics too because I often guessed them to weigh more than they actually do. Like you said, with Chi's it's just very hard due to the different body types. And I'm glad you sorted the scale thing for me, I was totally daft to it. hehe.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

T..please keep us update on your method....

my MoJie is over weight too (I used to free feed) ...i'm starting them on Ziwipeak now....MoJie doesn't like to run around ..he refused to walk on leash ...i'm not sure what to do with is exercise...his neck is fat (I'm keeping telling myself they are just skin)...his weight is small but the middle and upper section is lot bigger too....


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

foggy said:


> I'd still guess Chance at 3 lbs even though I think a 5 lb dog is tiny! :lol: Chance looks very small to me. I'm not good at guessing weight like you. On the soda can/size thread, I was trying to guess what each chi would weigh before looking and got it wrong most times. I think they generally look bigger in pics too because I often guessed them to weigh more than they actually do. Like you said, with Chi's it's just very hard due to the different body types. And I'm glad you sorted the scale thing for me, I was totally daft to it. hehe.


I'm not sure why my guys look smaller than their weights. :lol: Don't feel bad though, I guessed many in the can thread to be bigger than their weights too. Maybe they are hollow?  :lol:

Chance is a bitty fella'. He really doesn't look 5 lbs. Maybe my scale is broken. :wink: (JK)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

N*T*M*4U said:


> T..please keep us update on your method....
> 
> my MoJie is over weight too (I used to free feed) ...i'm starting them on Ziwipeak now....MoJie doesn't like to run around ..he refused to walk on leash ...i'm not sure what to do with is exercise...his neck is fat (I'm keeping telling myself they are just skin)...his weight is small but the middle and upper section is lot bigger too....


Yep, seems like that's where the weight goes! Chance doesn't do much in the house other than sleep, but he loves outside. He could run around the block everyday if I'd let him. But these 105/110 temps will kill you! Thank goodness it's cooling down. I would try playing ball, or something in the house with Mojie. Does he like that sorta thing? He's old enough now that you could try the GB diet with him if all else fails.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Awww i love the neck rolls! 

So CUTE! 

Will be good to see how you go!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> Awww i love the neck rolls!
> 
> So CUTE!
> 
> Will be good to see how you go!


Thank you!  He's like a mini Teddy Bear. :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

foggy said:


> I think they generally look bigger in pics too because I often guessed them to weigh more than they actually do. Like you said, with Chi's it's just very hard due to the different body types.


I agree totally with this! I have a hard time deciphering actual size when looking at pics for sure.

I may end up looking into the wet food then, I realize the cobby builds look chubbier and thicker, but I don't think I should be able to grab big chubs of fat on his sides :lol: at almost 7 mos it's not puppy chubs they have the first few months, I look at him sometimes and forget how old he is because he looks like a baby, even in the face.. lol

Foggy Roo reminds me of AJ build wise but I think his legs are a wee bit shorter.
I expect him to end up 5 pounds, which is quite small in itself, since I don't know his "lines" and how they mature out I have no way to know when he will be done growing, I am thinking he may be really close though since he has not grown in the past month at least.

With Link thankfully we do know! his breeder has a few different lines and she knows and can accurately predict what pairing will give her what result, so we know Link won't see any size gain after 8 mos, which is why it's important to get him in check now! 

I don't want a dog with join issues by the time he is 3 or 4.


T, maybe you can make a little diary chronicling what you do with Chance during his diet and how he manages week to week, it would be very educational and interesting to see that, because we know the tiny ones seem to handle things differently than the average size Chi's.
l


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Awww he sure is cute with his neck chub! Hes such a pretty color too, what a sweetie. 
Good luck with your diet Chance!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Foggy Roo reminds me of AJ build wise but I think his legs are a wee bit shorter. I expect him to end up 5 pounds, which is quite small in itself, since I don't know his "lines" and how they mature out I have no way to know when he will be done growing, I am thinking he may be really close though since he has not grown in the past month at least.


I agree they have similar builds.  If AJ ends up 5 lbs I doubt you'll really notice any major difference in his size. 5 lbs is really small. With Roo people guess her weight to be 3 lbs all the time, that is how tiny she looks in person. She is very dainty. It's just her height that gives her the extra weight.

Good luck getting the wee bit of chub off Link. I think it'll come off quite easily.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> T, maybe you can make a little diary chronicling what you do with Chance during his diet and how he manages week to week, it would be very educational and interesting to see that, because we know the tiny ones seem to handle things differently than the average size Chi's.


I will start a thread on daily progress. I'm going to start Monday. The next few days are going to be quite busy. I'm going to puree the beans as Kristi mentioned, and add them in very slowly over 2 weeks time. Then from there we should start seeing some progress. 



Reese and Miley said:


> Awww he sure is cute with his neck chub! Hes such a pretty color too, what a sweetie.
> Good luck with your diet Chance!


Isn't he beautiful!  Yes, I know, I'm quite biased. :lol: Thanks for the well wishes.


----------

